
Can a Website Have 0% Downtime? - steffisekar
https://medium.com/insping/how-much-downtime-is-acceptable-downtime-e95946fe9ba1
======
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: Impossible; OTOH three nines aren't enough, buy our monitoring.

